# Bagging Golf R



## luke wl. (Feb 16, 2010)

So I am picking up my R20 mid jan and the first thing I want to do is slam the **** out of it! (bash away at buying a performance car and degrading performance... this is my car not yours). Can anyone point me in the direction of any bagged MKV R32's? The setup is similar to the new R20's. I just want to know how much cutting is involved (and a roundabout price point to work with). The major issue will be cutting as I dont want it to be completely irreversible.


----------



## prospal (Mar 8, 2011)

you're going to need to notch. that'll probably be the only real surgery, maybe cutting rear nipples, but thats no big deal.


----------



## luke wl. (Feb 16, 2010)

will the notch be because of the AWD? I know this is a hugely vague question... but what should I allow budget wise for the kit and install?


----------



## Wobblenuts (Feb 5, 2007)

*FV-QR*

The notch is to allow for more axle clearance so you can lay the frame on the ground. The amount of $$ you need depends on the kit you want. I would go with analog or digital. It would be safe to say 2000-2500 for the kit, and maybe 500 for the install depending on where you get it done.

(I do installs, and am in MD. Hit me up for details) 

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## luke wl. (Feb 16, 2010)

Would I be able to get around the notch if I didn't care about laying frame? I want high quality parts since I will dd this year round. And I want to be able to go back to coils easily. I'd talk to you about install but I'm in Colorado (any known installers this way?)


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

yes you don't have to notch. but once you get the kit installed you will most likely want to notch


----------



## prospal (Mar 8, 2011)

you don't need to notch, but what is the point of going air if you're not going to notch? your car is going to sit crooked when you air out.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 5, 2011)

Hey Luke,

I got your PM and will put together a good response for you early next week when I can sit down and give you a good list of information...

In the meantime, just know that there are a ton of different options for your car that can offer you whatever you're looking for out of an air ride system.

Talk soon.


----------



## luke wl. (Feb 16, 2010)

My only issue with notching is if I do the install myself... I have done tons of C/O installs but never air... 

I am picking the car up and driving it straight to Marina Del Rey to help my sister move so maybe a trip to socal stance is in order anyway...


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

luke wl. said:


> My only issue with notching is if I do the install myself... I have done tons of C/O installs but never air...
> 
> I am picking the car up and driving it straight to Marina Del Rey to help my sister move so maybe a trip to socal stance is in order anyway...


if you can install coilovers and a stereo, you can install air ride.

talk to brandon he will give you lots of assistance and help with all your questions :thumbup:


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

prospal said:


> you're going to need to notch. that'll probably be the only real surgery, maybe cutting rear nipples, but thats no big deal.


I wonder if the Dorbitz LCA's could work on the R20...


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

I don't see any reason they wouldn't.


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

I see some talk in the Golf R section about a few other wanting to do this....who will be the 1st?


Cant wait... opcorn:


----------



## bacardicj151 (Dec 9, 2007)

Andy P said:


> I see some talk in the Golf R section about a few other wanting to do this....who will be the 1st?
> 
> 
> Cant wait... opcorn:


X2


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

bacardicj151 said:


> X2


:wave: hi cj, get a new car yet?


----------



## bacardicj151 (Dec 9, 2007)

No I'm keeping it I think. Picking up a daily driver and going Air on the GTI.


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

bacardicj151 said:


> No I'm keeping it I think. Picking up a daily driver and going Air on the GTI.


:thumbup:

Hit up me or dave if you need help


----------



## luke wl. (Feb 16, 2010)

Got my first round of boxes... if the other one that was in this shipment gets here before this weekend I will be building my trunk setup over the weekend!


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

:thumbup:


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

so details on the kit? management?


----------



## luke wl. (Feb 16, 2010)

XL's up front, Dcups/Airhouse 2's in the rear with V2 management.


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

luke wl. said:


> XL's up front, Dcups/Airhouse 2's in the rear with V2 management.




pics of the car?


----------



## luke wl. (Feb 16, 2010)

but right now...


----------



## absence (Jun 30, 2009)

luke wl. said:


> Got my first round of boxes... if the other one that was in this shipment gets here before this weekend I will be building my trunk setup over the weekend!



FCK the bags. I spy a Kegerator.

win :beer:


----------



## Monkeykungfu (May 15, 2009)

absence said:


> FCK the bags. I spy a Kegerator.
> 
> win :beer:



:beer::beer::beer::heart::beer::beer: 



Good luck wid the R man!


----------



## luke wl. (Feb 16, 2010)

Kegerator was a bday present from my awesome girlfriend! I drink way to much beer now though... haha

I am actually going with Slam Series in the rear instead of the AH2's after talking with andrew at ORT. Which by the way I can not speak highly enough of! He has been amazing to work with and I would 100% recommend him and ORT to anyone.


----------



## timmiller05 (Mar 26, 2010)

You can never drink to much beer :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

:thumbup::beer:


----------



## luke wl. (Feb 16, 2010)

Having an issue with my swaybar in the front passenger side...

I am tucking my front left wheel enough to have the bumper on the floor... but my right front right axle is sitting on my sway bar (see picture). The way I look at it is with shorter (ksport etc) endlinks it willl actually make it hit sooner? It seems to be hitting on the top and bottom almost sandwiching the sway... any suggestions besides take it out? If it isnt hitting on the drivers it should be do-able on the passenger. 



















also the right rear inside lip JUST rests on the fuel spout inside the passenger rear wheel well. I cant run a spacer because I put as much camber as I could get in the rear (3.2ish) with still tucking so I hope it doesnt crack it


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

the marks that you have on the axle are not from sway bar,but actually from frame rail,most likely just like mk5 r32 you need a small notch.
the best way to see whats hitting what is to remove front bumper and splash shields. But if you dont want to do that just notch it and do shorter links and you will be good.
also from what i see in the pic nothing indicates that axle is touching sway bar,but a little shiny spot on the frame rail shows the contact point.


----------



## luke wl. (Feb 16, 2010)

It didnt seem to be hitting the frame... there were no marks on the frame rail but if the mk5 needs a small notch im sure I do too... there is a mark on the swaybar (the dark scratch looking thing). I will get under there tomorrow and look around some more. Thanks!


----------



## luke wl. (Feb 16, 2010)

I am an idiot... you can see where the axle was hitting in the photo lol.


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

luke wl. said:


> I am an idiot... you can see where the axle was hitting in the photo lol.


 no man you not an idiot,better be safe than sorry.
my first bagged setup was 1/2" lines front and back on mk4  lets not talk about idiots here.


----------



## luke wl. (Feb 16, 2010)

damn, was really hoping to not have to notch. 

Any ideas for the rear fuel filler area besides a spacer?


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

luke wl. said:


> damn, was really hoping to not have to notch.
> 
> Any ideas for the rear fuel filler area besides a spacer?


 well few ideas, first one leave it the way it is,looks like lip only rests on the metal cover ,hopefully there is enough space between cover and the tank it self, tank is made out of pretty durable and flexible plastic,so most likely it will not cause any damage.
another idea,install bump stops to prevent rear from going that low,when its gonna sit up a little camber is not going to be as negative and you will have more space in that area.


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

I personally wouldn't notch the car if it was mine. I have a mk4 that is not notched and they are horrible differences side to side. the mk5 and this are nothing. Leave it. Worry about the filler neck issue. 

Looks fabulous.


----------



## rex_racer (May 19, 2001)

luke wl. said:


> damn, was really hoping to not have to notch.
> 
> Any ideas for the rear fuel filler area besides a spacer?


 What about adjusting the toe, to tilt it away from the filler. If its just barely touching a slight alignment change might be able to fix that.


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

What difference did you notice? My R is notched and I noticed no difference. 



dOWa242 said:


> I personally wouldn't notch the car if it was mine. I have a mk4 that is not notched and they are horrible differences side to side. the mk5 and this are nothing. Leave it. Worry about the filler neck issue.
> 
> Looks fabulous.


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

arethirdytwo said:


> What difference did you notice? My R is notched and I noticed no difference.


 The differences are just between mk4 and mk5. The newer than mk4 cars dont really need notches to look good. They sit way more level. Mk4 and back just sit all loppy w/o notches.


----------



## AndrewDaniels (Jul 2, 2011)

I'm ssssooooo excited to see this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  opcorn:


----------



## Murphy95 (Jul 18, 2008)

rex_racer said:


> What about adjusting the toe, to tilt it away from the filler. If its just barely touching a slight alignment change might be able to fix that.


 if your toe is not on point you will rape your tires.. 

maybe try heating it up with a heat gun and molding it out of the way if you are that concerned about the filler neck


----------



## rex_racer (May 19, 2001)

Murphy95 said:


> if your toe is not on point you will rape your tires..
> 
> maybe try heating it up with a heat gun and molding it out of the way if you are that concerned about the filler neck


 More than likely the rear end has a slight bit of toe in. If the tire is really just barely touching, bringing the toe to zero will actually improve tire wear, while potentially solving the OP's rubbing issue.


----------



## Murphy95 (Jul 18, 2008)

rex_racer said:


> More than likely the rear end has a slight bit of toe in. If the tire is really just barely touching, bringing the toe to zero will actually improve tire wear, while potentially solving the OP's rubbing issue.


 if that is the case then by all means adjust it. but in the picture it looks like it is more than just barely touching it so i don't think a slight adjust of toe will correct his issue.


----------



## luke wl. (Feb 16, 2010)

We did an alignment and I have .06 degree of toe (inward) so I doubt it would help. I am going to leave it for now and check it in a week or so and see if it is even hitting enough to leave a mark. If it is I will start to work on a solution. I would be very hesitant to heat it up... It is the gas filler neck after all.


----------



## luke wl. (Feb 16, 2010)

This shows how it sat before the alignment. We maxed out the camber in the rear (3.3ish) and straightened everything out. It now tucks but rubs the inside of the fender a little so it's at Bluewater performance getting the fenders rolled and a frame notch. 

I wasn't aired out all the way in these.


----------



## luke wl. (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

luke wl. said:


> I wasn't aired out all the way in these.


 y u kno air out all the way?!?!? 

scared of messing up those purty fenders?


----------



## luke wl. (Feb 16, 2010)

Yep. I'll update with notch,rolled,cambered soon


----------



## specialkk43 (Aug 26, 2010)

Are you having any Kessy issues? Casperlost was having some, I'm just curious if its gonna be a common problem...


----------



## luke wl. (Feb 16, 2010)

Nope. Fingers crossed no issues so far


----------



## AndrewDaniels (Jul 2, 2011)

Looks really cool, love the R's


----------



## steaguejr (Aug 3, 2006)

Nice!


----------



## hussdog426 (Nov 20, 2011)

Looking good


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

:thumbup:


----------



## luke wl. (Feb 16, 2010)

Since this thread got bumped I might as well update it.


----------



## TuckinLow (May 12, 2012)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## luke wl. (Feb 16, 2010)

Since this thread got bumped I might as well update it.


----------



## AndrewDaniels (Jul 2, 2011)

Man, that looks really awesome. :thumbup:


----------



## Greedo (May 26, 2010)

Those photos look a bit out of date; they don't have your Euro spec Recaros in them.

Saw the car at Bluewater before Wuste (dropping something off to someone there). Looks great and I wanted to take your seats.


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

^ So that was YOUR car at Wuste! That thing looked awesome! :beer::beer:


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

Car is awesome. I think my favorite part might be the euro R seats.


----------



## Matt_Mkv (Jun 28, 2009)

Looks so good :heart:


----------



## luke wl. (Feb 16, 2010)

Greedo, they arent super current. The seats and the exhaust are the only difference you can see from the outside. I will update once I do a new shoot. Thanks everyone! I got a bunch of mixed reviews at wuste.. mostly hate but I am buildng this car for me so **** em lol


----------



## 07silverbullet (Mar 10, 2010)

luke wl. said:


> I got a bunch of mixed reviews at wuste.. mostly hate but I am buildng this car for me so **** em lol


That's the right attitude! :thumbup: I personally :heart: it!


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

luke wl. said:


> Greedo, they arent super current. The seats and the exhaust are the only difference you can see from the outside. I will update once I do a new shoot. Thanks everyone! I got a bunch of mixed reviews at wuste.. mostly hate but I am buildng this car for me so **** em lol


what were they hating on? Was it because its a car meant to be driven and you 'ruined' it with air? haha, those people are fun to play with


----------



## Greedo (May 26, 2010)

luke wl. said:


> I got a bunch of mixed reviews at wuste.. mostly hate but I am buildng this car for me so **** em lol


That's why I don't like car shows; most people tend to be arrogant assclowns who don't appreciate anything and just hate.

I like your car. But those seats would be better in my car. Hahaha.


----------



## Dutchmastr9 (Sep 13, 2004)

98DUB said:


> what were they hating on? Was it because its a car meant to be driven and you 'ruined' it with air? haha, those people are fun to play with


its a racecar man, and you ruined it :laugh: i just laugh at those people because they are stupid


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Dutchmastr9 said:


> its a racecar man, and you ruined it :laugh: i just laugh at those people because they are stupid


exactly


----------



## coneklr (Sep 23, 2003)

Meh...


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

i drive a 400+ awd bagged brown w fullypolished full faced wheeled r32...and i love driving my bagged awd car. if people hate on u its cuz they dont know. lol mine was teh one at wuste at the rotiform dubkorps booth


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Love.

My.

Bagged.

R.


----------



## luke wl. (Feb 16, 2010)

Mark I loved the car! I was looking around to talk to you.


----------



## Greedo (May 26, 2010)

Hey Luke, 
Completely silly question and I know VW is different than Audi, but I'm looking at doing similar with my avant. 

Any chance if you get some time I could get a ride in it? I want to see how the bags ride on the **** roads here in Colorado.


----------



## coneklr (Sep 23, 2003)

Greedo said:


> Hey Luke,
> Completely silly question and I know VW is different than Audi, but I'm looking at doing similar with my avant.
> 
> Any chance if you get some time I could get a ride in it? I want to see how the bags ride on the **** roads here in Colorado.


 Psshawwww! Thats the best part about the bags! They ride great on crappy roads!


----------



## luke wl. (Feb 16, 2010)

Greedo, absolutely! You should come out to the BBQ at bluewater this Friday. There is a thread in the rocky mountain section, I'll take you for a ride and show you how it all works


----------



## Greedo (May 26, 2010)

I'll have to look for the thread (I'm usually on Audizine). 

I should be able to swing by after work. Appreciate you putting the offer out there.


----------

